

Ask HN: Is HNSearch down? - ColinWright

I'm trying to find some stuff via HNSearch and it's simply hanging.  Any news?<p>Is it just me?
======
tokenadult
It's hanging here too. Too bad, as I find HN search useful for finding
duplicate submissions that slip past the automated duplicate detector.

------
benologist
Yeah I was trying to use it before, it's not doing anything.

------
bricestacey
It seems down for me right now.

